# "Enter" in JTextField abfangen



## Schuri (11. Mrz 2007)

Hey ho zusammen...

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich das Drücken der Eingabetaste in einem JTextField abfangen kann. Gibt es dafür ein "eiegenes" Ereignis, oder muss ich das über "KeyPressed()" machen?

Danke schonmal ^^
LG, Hannes


----------



## Gast (11. Mrz 2007)

mach das am besten über einen key listener. und dann mit KeyPressed. Enter müsste KeyEvent.VK_ENTER sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. wozu also ein "eigenes event" machen, wenn ein passendes bereits existiert.

lg doctus


----------



## Schuri (11. Mrz 2007)

ja, das ist schon klar, dass ich das so machen kann ^^ aber es hätte ja sein können, dass eines der semantischen ereignisse, diesem zugeordnet ist.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mrz 2007)

was ist ein 'semantisches Ereignis'?

aber es geht wirklich einfacher, nämlich mit einem normalen ActionListener,
der reagiert genau bei Enter


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2007)

habe gerade das selbe Problem, also wenn ich einen KeyEvent abfangen will, dann befinde ich mich auch in einem JTextField. Aber wie kann ich jetzt sagen, dass aus diesem TextField dann auch das KeyEvent ausgelöst werden soll? 

Ich melde doch des KeyEvent trotzdem im Konstruktor des MainFrames an, so wie ganz normal auch oder? Und wie geht es dann weiter?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Schuri (12. Mrz 2007)

genau das meinte ich, danke ^^


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2007)

@Gast:
deine Beschreibung ist unverständlich,

ein JTextField bekommt einen Listener, der reagier wenn das TxtField den Focus hat und jemand auf die Tastatur stolpert,
was gibts da mehr zu verstehen,
was hat das mit einem "Konstruktor des MainFrames" zu tun?


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2007)

Wenns speziell um den Enter-Key geht kannste deinem Textfeld auch einfach nen ActionListener adden!


----------

